# Engine Removal Q's



## lwinchell415 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Everyone! I had an accident (the only kind) when replacing the timing belt on my engine a few months back, and now i decided to buy a running 87 300z (frame damage) (N/A) and swap the engine and put it in mine. As you can tell i'm a fairly beginner auto mechanic but i feel more than stupid for what happened. I have the tools and want to pull out the engine but I feel somewhat overwhelmed with what there is at task. Any tips, and how do i go about the process. I have a Chilton's manual but there is nothing about engine removal, just teardown.

Thanks for your help,
Lawrence


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Throw the Chilton manual in the trash or use it as a door stop. Buy a Haynes manual. Download the factory service manual (FSM) from here: XenonZ31

Instructions:
Remove shifter.
Remove driveshaft.
Disconnect all wiring.
Disconnect fuel lines.
Disconnect power steering lines.
Unbolt motor mounts.
Disconnect transmission mounts.
Remove exhaust.

pull motor SLOWLY! You will have forgotten about some parts that are still holding the motor into the car.


----------



## lwinchell415 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you, does the transmission come out with the engine? 
Thanks again,
Lawrence


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

It makes it easier.


----------



## lwinchell415 (Feb 1, 2009)

Its nearly ready to be pulled out, so where should I put the chains to hoist it out? Don't want to do any harmful damage while lifting the tranny + engine as 1 unit out. 

Thanks,
Lawrence


----------

